
Decentralized Twitter without social media noise - sdeepak
Hi all,
we are building a microblogging dapp on top of blockstack.
The aim is to shift the ownership of identity and data to users and providing an environment to share one&#x27;s thoughts without social media noise.
Would love to have some users from the community to be part of the private beta. 
Comment here if you want an invite for the private beta and be part of the design discussions.
======
ugochiowo
Curious and interested.

~~~
sdeepak
Creating a telegram group for this. Will share link here.

~~~
sdeepak
[https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEVxXmM9ufAoSTDM7Q](https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEVxXmM9ufAoSTDM7Q)

------
dineshkapoor27
i am also interested

~~~
sdeepak
[https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEVxXmM9ufAoSTDM7Q](https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEVxXmM9ufAoSTDM7Q)

